# Can 211K with EHD Play and Record At Same Time?



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

i reviewed loads of posts, and am getting conflicting information.

Can the 211K with an External Harddisk record and play back recorded material at the same time?

Also is 1 TB the maximum drive size?

Thanks!

Michael


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

both - yes

don't review speculative posts - read real experienced ppl posts


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

Michael1 said:


> i reviewed loads of posts, and am getting conflicting information.
> 
> Can the 211K with an External Harddisk record and play back recorded material at the same time?
> 
> ...


Yes, You can Record one DBS item and one OTA item and Play back 1 item. 1TB is the current Max that Dish officially supports, however many people have gotten some drives up to 1.5TB to work. It has been mentioned before somewhere that they will eventually spool a new firmware that will allow 2tb+ but imo it will be awhile, they have biggere issue to deal with atm *cough* tivo *cough*


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

fryguy503 said:


> Yes, You can Record one DBS item and one OTA item and Play back 1 item. 1TB is the current Max that Dish officially supports, *however many people have gotten some drives up to 1.5TB to work.* It has been mentioned before somewhere that they will eventually spool a new firmware that will allow 2tb+ but imo it will be awhile, they have biggere issue to deal with atm *cough* tivo *cough*


See how our member become often confused - because of ppl who posting without any knowledge.  
Who was that ? Links ? Why "many", if no one claim that !
Would be using Search and read will better serve the community ?
If you can't - READ here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=168843
and particularly http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2303312&postcount=20


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

P Smith said:


> See how our member become often confused - because of ppl who posting without any knowledge.
> Who was that ? Links ? Why "many", if no one claim that !
> Would be using Search and read will better serve the community ?
> If you can't - READ here:
> ...


"I" can confirm that I have seen a 1.5TB connected and working. Now there is many levels of working. "I" have had calls from people who connect a 1.5tb and it will only regonize 1tb, Now our Technification center ( yes it was called that.... ) where we had all current rcvrs and the fabled 922 at had a 722k with a 1.5TB connected with no issues and it regonized the full 1.5TB ( 1.3TB formatted ). Now was this a test firmware, unknown. Thats why YMMV And why I posted that the max that E* supports is 1TB. Now if the person reading this wants to take my word without doing research then its their own fault.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

1.5 TB is working as EHD for 622/722[k] (perhaps for 612). Period.

[If you want credibility - next time post partition info from such 1.5 or 2 TB disk what working for 211/211k/222/222k.]

Yeah, Californication ...


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks, guys.

I noticed that they have certified a couple Seagate drives. Is there anything special about these drives, or will other drives, such as the Western Digital, work without problems.

Michael


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Practically any drive will works, but be caution with those what going into sleep mode. If such one will crash your 211k use manufacturer's utility and disable the function.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks. I called Western Digital, and their support people said their bottom of the line Essentials drive cannot be set to stay out of sleep mode, but their "My Book" on up drives can with the SmartUtility software. You have to connect it to a PC first to turn the sleep mode off.

I appreciate the heads up.

Michael


----------

